# Fehler beim booten

## Yonathan

Nabend.

Ich bekomme seit einiger Zeit 2 Fehler beim booten.

1.

```

Finalizing udev config

cp: cannot stat: 'lib/udev/devices/*' no such file or directory
```

dabei habe ich den ordner extra angelegt in der hoffnung auf lösung des problems

2. mit dem neuen kernel kamen einige umstellungen beim booten. es werden jetzt etliche Services gestartet. bekomme beim starten des Service Serial den fehler, dass es nicht gestartet werden kann. ich habe keinen plan, wo ich danach suchen sollte oder wo ich das beheben könnte, alles andere wird fehlerfrei gestartet.

hat jemand eine idee?

lg. yona

----------

## _ping

Hallo

hast du udev mal neu emerged?

----------

## Yonathan

hat nichts gebracht.

der/die fehler sind nach wie vor vorhanden.

yona

----------

## Finswimmer

Dann schau doch mal, was der Service Serial macht. Müsste ja in /etc/conf.d/ liegen.

Und dann führst du den Befehl per Hand aus.

Oder steht diese Kopierfehlermeldung damit im Zusammenhang?

Tobi

----------

## Yonathan

in /etc/conf.d liegt nix, was annähernd an serial erinnern würde  :Sad: 

```
-rw-r--r--  1 root root   515 17. Nov 21:17 alsasound

-rw-r--r--  1 root root  2125  6. Okt 02:30 apache2

-rw-r--r--  1 root root  2126 27. Sep 22:37 apache2.old.20050927223759

-rw-r--r--  1 root root   829 28. Dez 17:44 bluetooth

-rw-r--r--  1 root root   254 10. Dez 01:07 bootmisc

-rw-r--r--  1 root root   683 10. Dez 01:07 clock

-rw-r--r--  1 root root   718 10. Dez 01:07 consolefont

-rw-r--r--  1 root root  1548  2. Dez 00:51 cryptfs

-rw-r--r--  1 root root   505 10. Dez 01:06 crypto-loop

-rw-r--r--  1 root root   565 10. Dez 13:02 domainname

-rw-r--r--  1 root root   415 10. Dez 01:07 env_whitelist

-rw-r--r--  1 root root   737 27. Sep 17:13 esound

-rw-r--r--  1 root root   570 14. Apr 2005  gpm

-rw-r--r--  1 root root   491  9. Mai 2005  hdparm

-rw-r--r--  1 root root   211 10. Dez 01:07 hostname

-rw-r--r--  1 root root   824 10. Dez 01:07 keymaps

-rw-r--r--  1 root root   452 31. Mai 2005  lisa

-rw-r--r--  1 root root   143 26. Aug 00:00 local.start

-rw-r--r--  1 root root   217 10. Dez 01:07 local.stop

-rw-r--r--  1 root root   948 10. Dez 12:56 net

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 27451 10. Dez 01:07 net.example

-rw-r--r--  1 root root  1045 11. Jul 09:24 net.false

-rw-r--r--  1 root root   275 15. Apr 2005  portmap

-rw-r--r--  1 root root  6387 10. Dez 13:10 rc

-rw-r--r--  1 root root   340 31. Mai 2005  reslisa

-rw-r--r--  1 root root   348  3. Aug 20:08 rsyncd

-rw-r--r--  1 root root  1291 31. Okt 01:05 samba

-rw-r--r--  1 root root   906 27. Nov 13:00 saslauthd

-rw-r--r--  1 root root   291 29. Jul 11:30 usb

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 11564 10. Dez 01:07 wireless.example
```

----------

## Finswimmer

Kannst du mal den Output während dem Starten posten, damit wir sehen, wo und durch was serial gestartet wird?

Tobi

----------

## Yonathan

wenn du mir sagst, wo der output beim booten steht, dann mache ich das. ich suche seit monaten danach  :Sad:  in dmesg oder messages steht irgendwie nicht das, was ich suche. ich weiß auch nicht genau, was du nun sehen willst für output

yona

----------

## Finswimmer

Theoretisch müsst es in messages drin stehen, wenn du einen logger laufen hast, sowas wie syslog-ng oder so.

Kannst du evtl aus der Umgebung, wo angezeigt wird, dass serial nicht gestartet wird, schließen, welches Programm das aufruft?

Tobi

----------

## Yonathan

ich habe syslog-ng laufen, aber das scheint die meldunge nicht alle mitzuschreiben  :Sad: 

ich bekomme nur die ersten paar sekunden, sobald dann die listen mit den [ok] kommen, hört es in messages auf.

Ich habe hier mal die messages von heute. in dmesg steht genau das gleiche drin  :Sad: 

keine ahnung, was vor serial kommt, ich werde mal neustarten und dann schauen.

mom

die services werden folgendermaßen gestartet:

...

net.lo

rmnologin

serial

urandom

syslog-ng

...

----------

## Yonathan

*bump*

----------

## benjamin200

das Serial Skript wird im Runlevel "boot" gestartet. Zumindest ist das bei mir so  :Smile: 

Finswimmer schrieb:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Theoretisch müsst es in messages drin stehen, wenn du einen logger laufen hast, sowas wie syslog-ng oder so.
> 
> Kannst du evtl aus der Umgebung, wo angezeigt wird, dass serial nicht gestartet wird, schließen, welches Programm das aufruft? 
> ...

 

also nix wie los. Schmeiss dein Syslogger an, und starte serial manuell

```

/etc/init.d/serial restart

```

Viel Erfolg beim Troubleshooting

----------

## Yonathan

komisch... serial scheint doch gestartet worden zu sein:

```
/etc/init.d/serial restart

 * Stopping service serial

 * WARNING:  you are stopping a boot service.

 * Stopped service serial

 * Starting service serial

 * FAILED to start service serial!
```

beim zweiten mal serial restart erhalte ich:

```
/etc/init.d/serial restart

 * Starting service serial

 * FAILED to start service serial!
```

in der /var/log/messages steht dazu nur:

```
Jan  4 12:45:11 randir rc-scripts: WARNING:  you are stopping a boot service.

Jan  4 12:45:11 randir rc-scripts: FAILED to start service serial!
```

und 

```
Jan  4 12:47:29 randir rc-scripts: FAILED to start service serial!
```

yona

----------

## Finswimmer

Dass er beim ersten Mal sagt, dass serial schon gestartet worden ist, liegt daran, dass nicht überprüft wird, ob es auch Fehlerfrei gestartet worden ist.

Schau dir mal die Sektion start im Script an, und führ das per Hand durch. Und dann siehst du ja, wo das Problem liegt.

Tobi

----------

## Yonathan

in der startsektion steht:

```
start() {

    if [ -e /etc/rc.d/config/serial ]

    then

        source /etc/rc.d/config/serial

    else

        return

    fi

    SETSERIAL="/sbin/setserial"

    no_errs=1

    done=""

    setports

    return

}

```

ich habe rausgefunden, dass /etc/rc.d/ garnicht existiert. vermutlich liegt also da der fehler.

eine suche mit locate serial bringt unter anderem:

```
/etc/init.d/serial

/etc/runlevels/boot/serial

/var/lib/init.d/exitcodes/serial

/var/lib/init.d/softscripts/serial

/var/lib/init.d/starting/serial
```

/sbin/setserial existiert auch nicht.

wo bekomme ich also diesen ganzen serial-krams her?

----------

## Yonathan

das serial ist jetzt behoben mit dem neuen baselayout, jetzt schaut der bootbildschirm auch wieder so aus, wie vor dem update, lag also vermutlich daran.

der oben beschriebene udev-fehler ist allerdings immernoch nicht weg  :Sad: 

hat dazu jemand eine idee?

yona

----------

